# Air bag light, Broken Wires, Fault Code 00532



## chuNknorris (May 29, 2007)

My passenger side seat will catch the seatbelt when its pushed forward, and has done this. (This was before my time with the car) My question is are there any reasonably priced fixes. Or will VWoA fix this since its possibly considered a "safety issue". 
Here is the fault list and some pictures to be of better assistance. Thanks much!
---------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 08 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0001 
Coding: 12344
Shop #: WSC 00000 
3 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
00592 - Seat Belt Switch; Passenger (E25) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent
00592 - Seat Belt Switch; Passenger (E25) 
33-10 - Resistance too Low - Intermittent
------------------------------


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: Air bag light, Broken Wires, Fault Code 00532 (chuNknorris)*

you have to remove the seat and replace the buckle. you won't be able to do a splice right there.

_Quote, originally posted by *chuNknorris* »_Or will VWoA fix this since its possibly considered a "safety issue".

only if it's under warranty...



_Modified by Dave928 at 5:46 PM 6-21-2008_


----------

